# to do black rims or not to do black rims?



## BeeEmDoubleyoo (Dec 20, 2005)

I think black aftermarket rims look pretty sweet. But is the general consensus that it looks cheaper than regular aftermarket polished rims?


----------



## flashinthepan (Jul 25, 2003)

BeeEmDoubleyoo said:


> I think black aftermarket rims look pretty sweet. But is the general consensus that it looks cheaper than regular aftermarket polished rims?


I do not care for black rims, but respect each persons own style.


----------



## bcausseaux (Nov 27, 2005)

I painted my stock rims black and I get nothing but compliments.


----------



## BeeEmDoubleyoo (Dec 20, 2005)

yah, I used to think they looked cheap and cheezy. Kind of like a rice burner or something a Honda owner would do. But now I have seen it on so many high end cars that my perception is changing. But it's still just a trend since it's new. Definitely more of a headturner than silver rims though.


----------



## Matt_UKTX (Jan 9, 2006)

I was going to get my factory rims powedercoated black but decided against it as it was a little too much. Why not go with dark grey (gun metal) color instead. It costs about $500 to podercoat a set of rims and gives the car a completely different look.


----------



## westwest888 (Jun 12, 2005)

Should I get BBS RGR in diamond black or polished silver? I have a silver car with black trim.

Here is a pic of diamond black:

http://www.turnermotorsport.com/html/raceimages/e90/tms_racing_e90_1_lg.jpg

Also, 18's or 19's? 18 seems reasonable and lighter. Will it look bad with 40 series tires on it?


----------



## jpretti (Jan 20, 2006)

It depends on the color of the car as to how well black wheels will look. If you go to any shop that sells a lot of wheels, they have a simulation software that will allow you to see the wheels on the car prior to purchase. You can duplicate car color, window tint and ride height.

I will be installing Black KMC Klutch 18's on my black 96 328i in the coming weeks in a staggered configuration. I will post pictures as soon as as they are on. Wheels should be on within two weeks or so.

Cheers,
John


----------



## michelito (Feb 6, 2003)

westwest888 said:


> Should I get BBS RGR in diamond black or polished silver? I have a silver car with black trim.
> 
> Here is a pic of diamond black:
> 
> ...


Always wanted a set of these for my Steel Grey coupe... :wow:
Alas... too expensive:bawling:


----------



## jacksprat (Apr 21, 2003)

black rims look good if you do it right


----------



## CLOTAGAMES (Dec 22, 2005)

*Black And Polish On Steel Gray*

Here is a set of ARELLI MEZLAN 18" BLACK on a 2000 steel gray roadster.


----------

